# [Project] Silverstone TJ07 @ EnergyTeam



## EnergyTeam (Sep 13, 2015)

The design of this project aims to create a case simple and attractive.
This project will feature several mods such as the front, the interior, the inverted ATX motherboard, top, among others.

The box will be focused for watercolling was not she one TJ07.


Photos of the original case:



















Taking out the motherboard tray to be modified and inverted:






Taking out the original rails to be replaced:






I don't like to see the bays in this case so...... OUT! ehehe






Taking out the midplate to modify rails:
















Making the new rail! 









The new rail (below) and the original (above):






The case with the new upper rail mounted:









The design of the new motherboard backplate (paint rules ehehe)
The idea was to create a backplate more simple (without those horrible air vents) but I didn't wanted to make a case without any airflow, so this design came up!






Starting the new backplate:







I don't like to see this Fan's in the backplate, but as I mentioned earlier I don't want the case without any airflow. So after seeing another project this idea came up.










Modifying the Fan's:






Ater modifying the Fan and some sanding here is the result!


----------



## Loosenut (Sep 13, 2015)

First, welcome to TPU! 

Interesting project, can't wait to see more of it!


----------



## EnergyTeam (Sep 13, 2015)

Loosenut said:


> First, welcome to TPU!
> 
> Interesting project, can't wait to see more of it!



Thanks! 

You are lucky because I have more photos to put from today's work. ehehe 


Finally got a yellow pen ehehe I was starting to get blind trying to find the black line. 













After some sanding work... The backplate of the motherboard is almost finished.












The comparision between the new modded Fan and the original one. Completely different!


----------



## EnergyTeam (Sep 16, 2015)

Today's work:

Outlining the backplate.





Half sanded, tomorrow i'll finish the other half. 





Testing the backplate with the motherboard tray in the case.


----------



## EnergyTeam (Sep 18, 2015)

More news! 

Folding the backplate.













The final result, perfect!












The comparison between the new and the original backplate .












Preview of the final result.


----------



## EnergyTeam (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi guys, today im bringing you some work on the midplate and our side window.

So, on the midplate i had to cut some inches on the corners to make it fit on perfection.
Looks great, right?





Here what i had to do was checking the right place to assemble the new rail. 





Here's the result with the rails and motherboard tray, as you can see the midplate is at the edge of the fun holes from the back.
Perfect!









This baby is getting naughty. 



 





Ok, so, here we have our side window ready to cut.
As you can see i did a second line to a purpose, which you can see in the next images. 





So finally we have it cutted, but it's not completly finished yet.
Still have some sanding work to do, to put it perfect.





Ok, now im showing you the purpose i was talking about this baby. 
As you can see the midplate is also on the edge with the window, looks marvelous right?

















Ok that's it for today, i will bring you further news as soon as possible.
Hope you guys are enjoying it, and please leave a comment, it's always a pleasure to read your comments and support.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 8, 2015)

cool, you have some machining skills


----------



## EnergyTeam (Nov 27, 2015)

Scrizz said:


> cool, you have some machining skills



Thanks for the support! I like the things perfect

After some time, the side panel is sanded and ready for the paint job.





Unfortunately I don't have the tools to make what I want in the side window, so I had appeal to a store. Here is the result.






Testing the side panel to see if it fit's properly. More translucent is impossible! Without the light reflection is almost impossible to see it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









The mold to the new interior.






Preparing the acrilic panel to be cutted.






It fit's like a glove ehehe. 






When we don't have the tools we must improvise.






It's almost perfect, just need some adjustments!






Keep the comments coming!


----------



## EnergyTeam (Dec 23, 2015)

Brought more photos with more work done.
Making the rails for the radiators.













Cheking how it fits.





Marking the fan holes on the rails.









Making the holes on the midplate for the rails.





Sanding.





Making the holes on the bottom of the case for the rail.





Cheking how it fits.
Perfect job!













Also made 1 back rail for 240 radiator.
Just a short note if you don't want to use radiators on this rails you can use the fans they will fit also.
Also cutted the rails in the radiator form to improove the performance of the fans, so they dont get obstructed to send the air out.









Now im showing you a very cheap home made kit which cross my mind to draw with a dremel.













To adjust at the size you need you have a couple of options, using screws or just adding more fans on the first one, and you are ready to go.









So let's make use of the new tool we have and make our awesome front panel we've been delaying for the final things to do.

Starting with a hand draw.





Proceeding with the new home made kit.





















Look at my face just knowing i had to sand all of thoose cuts...
It's a lot of work and it makes it so much worth it in the end after the final result in the next phases to come.





So just to show you how it is right now...





Here's the puzzle.
And that's it for now guys.
It's in progress and still has a lot of surprises to come, so keep following.


----------

